# Second Time taking the NREMT



## DYL29 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello

I'm taking my NREMT in 6 days. I have failed twice already. I've been pressuring myself on studying harder and harder. I've been using JBLearning to study and recently scored 91% on the practice final exam. I'm still not feeling as confident. I've heard that scoring above 90% on the practice exam is a good sign. I just feel like I'm not retaining information. What should I do now that I've done the practicals? I'm going to go back each day and redo the section exams.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 31, 2015)

If you don't know the info already then 6 days is not going to be enough to cover and retain everything. What are you struggling with when you get the official test results? 

Answer each question (that is appropriate) like you are on scene running the call. What comes first? Scene safety/BSI, all of that mumbo jumbo. Then your ABCs. Its a test that is seeing if you meet the minimum standards to perform as an EMT. You passed your course, so you should at least be somewhat qualified.


----------



## DYL29 (Jul 31, 2015)

I believe my problems are: 1. I rush when I'm testing. I need to weed out the right answer 2. I go after answers that are further into the skills sheets instead of thinking what comes next. Hopefully I can go over the sections and drill everything into my head. I've been studying for 2 weeks 3 hours a day. On my off days I'll study for 6-8 hours


----------



## tydek07 (Aug 2, 2015)

Make sure to not retake the test until you feel ready. You say that you are still not feeling as confident. It will make it difficult to pass if you go in with that mindset. Study the section(s) that you did not pass but at the same time do not forget to refresh on the ones you passed. As for the test; remember to breathe, take your time, and don't overthink things. This test is not set up to make you fail and they give you plenty of time to complete it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2015)

tydek07 said:


> Make sure to not retake the test until you feel ready. You say that you are still not feeling as confident. It will make it difficult to pass if you go in with that mindset. Study the section(s) that you did not pass but at the same time do not forget to refresh on the ones you passed. As for the test; remember to breathe, take your time, and don't overthink things. This test is not set up to make you fail and they give you plenty of time to complete it.



^^ Take this advice to the bank.


----------



## DYL29 (Aug 3, 2015)

tydek07 said:


> Make sure to not retake the test until you feel ready. You say that you are still not feeling as confident. It will make it difficult to pass if you go in with that mindset. Study the section(s) that you did not pass but at the same time do not forget to refresh on the ones you passed. As for the test; remember to breathe, take your time, and don't overthink things. This test is not set up to make you fail and they give you plenty of time to complete it.



I really feel like that's my biggest problem. I just don't take my time and I get distracted at looking at the bigger picture than what comes next. Thank you so much. I've been using JBLearning religiously since I failed my second time. I've been doing really well on it 90% on all the practice test. I'm just afraid of failing again and getting discouraged over it and having to pay a lot of money for a refresher course.


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm in the boat brother. Got mine tomorrow. If you have some extra money sign up on "fisdap.net" and do the exam. It's honestly the best and closest thing to the real nremt I've seen as far as question wise. The quizzes on there are repetitive but the exam is good, it's 200 questions can do it 3 times. Like I said closest thing to the nremt I've seen. Good luck to you.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

This has already been said, but I think it's very important. Take your time! Don't pay any attention to a time clicking by. Make sure you read the questions carefully. Mistakes have been made by people not seeing keys words like: not, shouldn't, least likely,.......etc. ABC's, read carefully ,take your time and don't panic. 
As for JBLearning, 91% is good, but why not try for 100% every time, a few times? 

With all that said, if you didn't learn the material well while in class, you may have to get some tutoring on the areas that are your weakest. Might be a good idea to figure out what those areas may be.


----------



## DYL29 (Aug 4, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> I'm in the boat brother. Got mine tomorrow. If you have some extra money sign up on "fisdap.net" and do the exam. It's honestly the best and closest thing to the real nremt I've seen as far as question wise. The quizzes on there are repetitive but the exam is good, it's 200 questions can do it 3 times. Like I said closest thing to the nremt I've seen. Good luck to you.



Good luck man! Let me know how it goes!



ViolynEMT said:


> This has already been said, but I think it's very important. Take your time! Don't pay any attention to a time clicking by. Make sure you read the questions carefully. Mistakes have been made by people not seeing keys words like: not, shouldn't, least likely,.......etc. ABC's, read carefully ,take your time and don't panic.
> As for JBLearning, 91% is good, but why not try for 100% every time, a few times?
> 
> With all that said, if you didn't learn the material well while in class, you may have to get some tutoring on the areas that are your weakest. Might be a good idea to figure out what those areas may be.



I do aim for 100% I just switch it up every now and then. I have a real bad habit of wanting to just memorize the answer instead of understanding why it's the answer. I've had a pretty relaxed day. Tomorrow I have all day to study and get ready


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

I passed my 3rd try today. Ended at 70 questions. Such a relief good luck to you. I always used a book called "Emt flashcards" it was only like $10 in the book store. It's like 300 Emt questions with explanations, Don't know how much it helped me but certainly didn't hurt.


----------



## DYL29 (Aug 4, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> I passed my 3rd try today. Ended at 70 questions. Such a relief good luck to you. I always used a book called "Emt flashcards" it was only like $10 in the book store. It's like 300 Emt questions with explanations, Don't know how much it helped me but certainly didn't hurt.


 Congratulations!! I will definitely have to look into that. Unfortunately my test is in 2 days so I don't know how much of that will help me. I've had so many people swear by JBLearning so I'm going to take a lot of practice tests and hopefully I'll pass it this time!


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ah, didn't check the dates of your posts. Well good luck! I didn't use jblearning myself but everything I read on it seems good so I'm sure you'll do fine! And relax... I had to do that today haha.


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Also another tip, I don't know if it'll help you but what I did on a lot of the questions that I didn't do the first two times was I read all the answers first. I could easily see what answer or answers didn't fit and know what type of question it is without thinking about the question first.


----------



## DYL29 (Aug 5, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> Also another tip, I don't know if it'll help you but what I did on a lot of the questions that I didn't do the first two times was I read all the answers first. I could easily see what answer or answers didn't fit and know what type of question it is without thinking about the question first.



Thanks I'll have to remember that! Only two more days til my test. Feeling anxious and nervous. Hoping all the studying I've done will pay off!


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 5, 2015)

You'll do fine. Walk into the testing center already knowing you're going to pass, trust your knowledge and get it done. Let us know how it goes. Also I hope you're taking it in the morning otherwise you'll be in for long weekend waiting for results hah.


----------



## DYL29 (Aug 6, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> You'll do fine. Walk into the testing center already knowing you're going to pass, trust your knowledge and get it done. Let us know how it goes. Also I hope you're taking it in the morning otherwise you'll be in for long weekend waiting for results hah.



I just took the test. Cut me off at 84. I got the last question right. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Really nervous right now.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 6, 2015)

DYL29 said:


> I just took the test. Cut me off at 84. I got the last question right. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Really nervous right now.



Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 6, 2015)

How'd you feel?


----------



## DYL29 (Aug 6, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> How'd you feel?



Man.. Honestly, I felt nervous. I saw questions I knew I didn't get right. I came out of that test like I failed. When I got my last question right I got really discouraged when it stopped me. Like the computer was telling me "Not today, stupid"


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 6, 2015)

One of the reasons they get harder is that you are answering correctly. That could very well be a good sign. I would venture to guess  that most people that passed were convinced they failed when they walked out. I know I was convinced I bombed it. I was actually shocked when I saw I passed.


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 6, 2015)

DYL29 said:


> Man.. Honestly, I felt nervous. I saw questions I knew I didn't get right. I came out of that test like I failed. When I got my last question right I got really discouraged when it stopped me. Like the computer was telling me "Not today, stupid"


That's how I felt too, I seen a lot of questions I had no clue about then it, even my last question I had no idea and it ended at 70. Thought for sure I had failed again, I drove home really mad at myself, I didn't even want to check my results. I'm sure you did fine though, good luck with the results!


----------



## DYL29 (Aug 7, 2015)

After waking up every hour of the night to check my result, it finally came in at 8 this morning and I PASSED!!! Such a huge relief!! Thank you all for being supportive and giving me great ideas on how to take the test!!! FINALLY!!! WOO!!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 7, 2015)

DYL29 said:


> After waking up every hour of the night to check my result, it finally came in at 8 this morning and I PASSED!!! Such a huge relief!! Thank you all for being supportive and giving me great ideas on how to take the test!!! FINALLY!!! WOO!!!!




Yay!!!!!! Congrats, EMT.


----------



## DYL29 (Aug 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Yay!!!!!! Congrats, EMT.


 Thank you so much. Definitely a huge relief. Now starting classes in two weeks to get my AEMT.


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

DYL29 said:


> Thank you so much. Definitely a huge relief. Now starting classes in two weeks to get my AEMT.


Congratulations!!


----------



## over seijasw (Sep 19, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> One of the reasons they get harder is that you are answering correctly. That could very well be a good sign. I would venture to guess  that most people that passed were convinced they failed when they walked out. I know I was convinced I bombed it. I was actually shocked when I saw I passed.


 I agree with you 100% I took it on a Friday and I came out with my brain fried I didn't even remember where I parked lol. My weekend sucked I was so scared and anxious but that Monday I found out I passed myself! I screamed like a little girl!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 19, 2015)

over seijasw said:


> I agree with you 100% I took it on a Friday and I came out with my brain fried I didn't even remember where I parked lol. My weekend sucked I was so scared and anxious but that Monday I found out I passed myself! I screamed like a little girl!




Yeah. Fridays are the worst day to take the test. Good way to ruin a weekend.


----------



## gotaquestion (Jun 4, 2016)

DYL29 said:


> After waking up every hour of the night to check my result, it finally came in at 8 this morning and I PASSED!!! Such a huge relief!! Thank you all for being supportive and giving me great ideas on how to take the test!!! FINALLY!!! WOO!!!!


Hey congrats on passing!!! I failed my first attempt and I will be scheduling a retake here soon. Would you say that JBLearning helped you the most in helping you pass the secong time around?


----------



## HypOthymesia (Jun 13, 2016)

gotaquestion said:


> Hey congrats on passing!!! I failed my first attempt and I will be scheduling a retake here soon. Would you say that JBLearning helped you the most in helping you pass the secong time around?


That's a really old post, my friend. I'd recommend studying your ABCs, CPR CAB steps and general medical terminology and diseases (i got a Sickle Cell Anemia questions).  Good luck.


----------

